# Kill list



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone seen this film at all mates keep going on about it :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, good English film and filmed in Sheffield.

But extremely ****ed up.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

reminded me a lot of "a serbian film" in some ways.its a very slow strating film and i wouldnt blame a lot of people for just giving up on it 25 minutes in.but once the roller coaster starts it goes from 0 to turbo in seconds.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

silverback said:


> reminded me a lot of "a serbian film"


That's the film it reminded me of, the ending is also very similar to A Serbian Film.

It was broadcast last saturday, 10th Nov as a premiere of the 'Best of British' season on film4.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

On tonight Film4 HD 10.55pm :thumb:


----------



## Twentymac (Aug 15, 2012)

Oooo gonna watch this!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tips said:


> On tonight Film4 HD 10.55pm :thumb:


Damn! Just missed the start. Praise the lord for Film4+1:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Be warned it's propa nawty horror.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Gonna give this one a go on +1,

Sounds right up my street lol!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Gonna give this one a go on +1,
> 
> Sounds right up my street lol!


If you've seen 'A Serbian Film' then Kill List has a very similar feel to it. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

You know full well what films I've seen lol


I'm sick on the head!


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Tips said:


> Be warned it's propa nawty horror.


Hate horror, but strangely curious ......... b0llocks to that watched that lift thingie vid doing the rounds on facebook last night before I went bed ...


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well the last 5mins turned that into a load of ****e lol.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm hooked, it's getting good


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

utter garbage this film..boring


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea that got silly


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Aww man, what an awful film. And I mean that from the point of view of, it's just a crap film. I love my gore/horror/sick films and this shouldn't even be in the same league as 'A Serbian Film'.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree it's in different leagues, but both similar in premise.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The build up was greeting good, then it just went stupid. And the whole cult thing I don't understand either


However I thought the acting from the two blokes was pretty damn good


----------

